# Skull Fountain



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi folks,

My first real post so I'm sort of fumbling through this.

I have recently been on a building blitz trying my hand at a number of props I've seen on here and other websites. This fountain is one of only things I have had the chance to take pictures of so far.



















It stands about 3.5 ft high and while it works well enough the "liner" read garabage bag, allows some leakage and you have refill the water in the morning.

More to come!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

hey, very nice!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I like that! nice work


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

I realized I only linked two close up pictures. Here are some of the full view.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great work, and welcome.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is cool! Great job, I want one!:devil:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice fountain ..too bad it leaks can you seal it with caulk maybe?
I like the whole thing


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Oooooooooo....I like it. 

I have an idea for your next post: a detailed how to


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a really nice piece.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn work has Photobucket blocked.

I'll be sure to check it out when i get home.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great. Gotta add that to the list for next year.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE....I like that...good work


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful. Very dark, I love it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done. And yes, a how-to would be good to see also.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Lilly said:


> nice fountain ..too bad it leaks can you seal it with caulk maybe?
> I like the whole thing


I did try to caulk the liner in place. I'm not sure where my leak is, it could be a hot glue breach! I really should have gotten a thicker plastic or just coated the inside with something like car apoxy. Maybe next time.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very impressive - I want one!!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I love the wings on the skulls, they really look like old beat up pillars, sitting in a cemetery for years, nice!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good job. I really like that fountain. Got any video of it working? Is it shooting out blood??


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the fountain. Nice aged look.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOVE it, very nice work!


----------

